# Hello, we're the newest



## Renceb (Apr 9, 2008)

Just want to say hello. Just joined, and enjoying all the info here. We're newbies, but looks like we're jumping in this weekend, buying a daysailer. Can't wait! Already looking forward to moving up to bluewater cruising someday!
Ron & Espi


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ron & Espi,
Welcome to Sailnet. It's a great site with lots of good info and a lot of humor thrown in also.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi Okies! Welcome to the forum and don't be fooled by TE Shannon's seemingly innocuous post. Despite his excellent taste in boats, his advice is not to be trusted!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Hi Okies! Welcome to the forum and don't be fooled by TE Shannon's seemingly innocuous post. Despite his excellent taste in boats, his advice is not to be trusted!!


Don't listen to Cam unless you want advice on RV's. He knows little about sailing other than his excellent taste in boats. Cam is just one of those trailor park guys you see by the side of the road. And whatever you do don't send your photo to a guy named Giu when he asks for it. You'll end up looking like Cam.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Just jointed also, can't wait for better weather*

Though I did get some great sailing in over the New Year holidays down in the Keys, I can't wait for the weather to improve on Lake Michigan. Welcome to Sailnet.

Nordic Myst


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wecome to you too Nordic...interesting boat!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Nordic. What kind of boat is that?


----------



## Renceb (Apr 9, 2008)

*now owners!*

As of an hour ago or so, we are now gonna be boat owners! As of tomorrow should be the proud owners of an S2 6.7, and really looking forward to putting it to use. Thanks, Kurt, for the patience and openness, if you are lurking here.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------

